# Se Los voy a dar '



## LuanBrasileño

Olá amigos , uma coisa que me deixa confuso no espanhol é a forma que eles conjuga que inclusive é bem bonita , bem , minha dúvida é a seguinte .


Suponhas que eu tenho muito dinheiro e quero dar eles para meus futuros filhos e minha esposa  vira e me pergunta  (  ¿ Que hará con tanto dinero ? ) y yo le digo ( Se los  voy a dar a mis futuros hijos )  ( Se = referente a uma terceira pessoa )  ( los = referente ao dinheiro ) ( voy y dar = verbos )


então minha dúvida é , se eu monto isso tudo fica '' Dárselos ''    mas eu poderia dizer '' Dárselos a  sus hijos pero no olvides de mí




Se = a los hijos

Los = dinero

Dar = verbo

Se isso é correto , por que eu não posso dizer '' Darlos  a sus hijos pero no olvides de mí '' Dar  y los = dineros


Se alguém tiver links que explique isso me envie que estou a semanas tentando entender isso me dei mal no meu curso com exercicios desse tipo

bom final de semana a todos


----------



## Madame XL

Tu esposa te pregunta: ¿Qué hará*s* con tanto dinero?  ("harás" porque se supone que tu esposa te dice "tú")
Tú le respondes: *Se* *lo* voy a dar (o dejar) a mis futuros hijos.    ("se" complemento indirecto, se refiere a los hijos; "lo" porque "dinero" es singular - el dinero; puedes decir "dar" o "dejar", dejar como herencia).
Tu esposa puede responder: *Dáselo* a tus hijos pero no te olvides de mí. (Da-se-lo = "Da" es imperativo de dar; "se" y "lo" igual que en frase anterior.)
Fíjate si te sirve este sitio


----------



## Carfer

'_Se lo voy a dar a mis hijos_', sim, pode dizer, '_Se los voy a dar a mis hijos_' é que não. _'Dinheiro/Dinero_', mesmo quando é muito, não é plural. E também não pode dizer  'Darlos a sus hijos pero no olvides de mí' por várias razões:
-pelo tempo verbal, que não é infinitivo, é imperativo
-os filhos são seus (de você), logo se a sua mulher o trata por '_tu_' será _Dáselo', s_e o trata por_ 'você' _será_ 'Déselo'_
_-'Olvidarse' _é pronominal, logo_ 'no te olvides de mí'_
'_Dáselo a tus hijos pero no te olvides de mí_' ou '_Déselo a sus hijos pero no se olvide de mí_' consoante o tratamento.


----------



## Madame XL

Sí, lo has entendido bien.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Gracias a todos ,  y '' Dárselos '' cuándo podré utilizarlo ?  y cuándo podré utilizar '' Darlo'' ?


No caso o imperativo  de dar é '' dá'' é  como se fosse uma ordem ?  da tú  , buena 


E se fosse casas muitas casas  '' Se las voy a dar a mis futuros hijos ''   Dáselas ?


----------



## LuanBrasileño

A já entendí , Déselo é formal pois  


da (tú)
dé (él, usted)  

Déselo =  ( dé = usted )  ( se a ellos ) ( lo = el dinero )  cierto ?


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Lo que pasa es que , ya entendí  mi primera duda , mi pregunta es ¿ Cuándo utilizar Decirlo  y dilo ?  Yo sé que ambos ejemplos existen en español , el corrector no me corrige ,  bien..

Tengo clase de español y tengo que despertarme temprano, saludos y les agradezco mucho por la ayuda  me han dado


----------



## Cainejo

Dois exemplos:

"Quiero decirlo y no puedo"
"Si sabes el resultado del problema, dilo"

Dois en um:
"Si quieres decirlo, dilo ahora"


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Cainejo, está forma '' tengo un secreto y se lo voy a decir a mi papá ''   voy a decírselo es correcto ? 


Vamos supor que uma pessoa  me fala , tenho um segredo para te contar e eu falo , não conte para mim conte para o meu pai 


No dilo para mí dile a mi papá , es correcto ?  eso aún no está claro 


tem alguma diferença se eu digo , ''* tengo un secreto se lo voy a decir a mi papá * ''  e '*' tengo un secreto voy decírselo a mi papá '' 

Saludos desde brasil *


----------



## Madame XL

No hay diferencia, ambos son correctos.


----------



## Carfer

O que não está correcto é isto:



LuanBrasileño said:


> No dilo para mí dile a mi papá



_'No me lo digas a mí, díselo a mi papá' _ou_ 'No me lo diga a mí, dígaselo a mi papá'_ (mais uma vez consoante a forma de tratamento), porque são imperativos.
Luan, '_dizer *para*_' é um brasileirismo. Quer em espanhol quer no português de Portugal diz-se _'dizer algo *a* alguém/ decir algo *a* alguién'. _É importante saber que proposições pedem os verbos, porque são diferentes em muitos casos no português e no espanhol e, neste caso, até mesmo nas duas variantes do português. 
Outra diferença a ter em conta é em '_vou dizer_'. Em espanhol diz-se '_voy *a* decir_'.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Buena carfer muchas gracias 


''  NO SE LO DES A NADIE  ''  No Déselo a nadie ?   letra de la canción cielito lindo ( ESE LUNAR QUE TIENES CIELITO LINDO 
JUNTO A LA BOCA ) 


Lo está se referindo a  ese '' Lunar '' ?  Déselo no caso é formalmente ?  


Le voy a preguntar  es el mismo que voy preguntarle ?  vou perguntar pra ela/ele , Le voy a preguntar y voy preguntarle tienen el mismo significado ? 

é normal usar essa forma  meus amigos que moram na america latina ,  argentina,  etc.   bem , nunca vi eles falando '' Dígaselo a ( pessoa )   Envíaselo = A alguien     ,  

Envíaselo a Ruan = Se lo envía a ruan , sería correto ? 

Vamos supor que eu tenho um filho e ele ver um brinquedo '' Juguete '' e ele fala , cómpramelo   El google está corrigiendo como si tuviera me equivocado  , te lo voy a comprar o voy comprártelo  , si se no comportarte se lo voy a dar a los del vecino , 

Si se no comportarte o Si no se comportarte ?

Buena carfer   tem alguma diferença se eu digo , ''* tengo un secreto se lo voy a decir a mi papá *'' e '*' tengo un secreto voy decírselo a mi papá '' 


E se eu quero falar diretamente com uma pessoa '' Tengo un secreto te lo voy a decir , pero no lo digas a nadie '' aí a pessoa responde '' Dígamelo , no voy decirlo a nadie .  está correta essa frase ? 

Saludos desde brasil*


----------



## Carfer

Luan_, _se numas frases você escreve '_voy *a* decir_', não há motivo para omitir a preposição noutras. A regra é a mesma, nessa construção, o verbo '_ir_' pede sempre preposição. _'Ir fazer', 'ir ler', 'ir dizer'_ (ou seja, verbo _'ir_'+infinitivo, que em português não pede preposição), em espanhol diz-se sempre '_ir *a*_': _'ir *a* hacer_', '_ir *a* leer_', _'ir *a* decir_', _'voy *a* hacer_', '_voy *a* leer_', _'voy *a* decir_'. Logo, 
_'tengo un secreto, voy_* a *_decírselo a mi papá'._

E atenção à duplicação do objecto indirecto: 
_'Dígamelo , no voy_* a *_decír*se*lo_ *a nadie' (*ou *'Dímelo , no voy** a **decírselo** a nadie' *se você tratar a pessoa por_ 'tu')_


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Carfer, quero saber se a duplicação do objeto indirecto é só usado em Espanha , pois foi o que eu te disse, nunca vi ninguém utilizando eles .


'' Se las quiero ver ''  = Quero ver elas ,  a pessoa não pode responder ,  Puede verlas  o las puede ver .

Eu não entendo por que está errado 


Tengo mucho dinero se lo voy a dar a otro , no lo mereces . 

Essa frase está certa ?

Pois o que eu quero te explicar é isso , estou lendo textos e está dizendo '' Le voy a decir a mi mamá '' no sentido de , vou falar pra minha mãe , ai eu olho uma segunda página e está escrito '' Se lo voy a decir a mi mamá '' por isso estou achando que , essa forma é de Espanha


----------



## Carfer

LuanBrasileño said:


> Pois o que eu quero te explicar é isso , estou lendo textos e está dizendo '' Le voy a decir a mi mamá '' no sentido de , vou falar pra minha mãe , ai eu olho uma segunda página e está escrito '' Se lo voy a decir a mi mamá '' por isso estou achando que , essa forma é de Espanha



Não, não é a forma de Espanha. A explicação está em que '_Le voy a decir a mi mamá_' significa '_Vou dizer à minha mãe_' e 'S_e lo voy a decir a mi mamá' significa 'Vou dizê-*lo* à minha mãe'. _
Em português não duplicamos o objecto indirecto (a quem vamos dizer). Não dizemos _'*lhe* vou a dizer à minha mãe_'. Mas os falantes de espanhol dizem, portanto você tem de levar isso em conta. Em espanhol o pronome indirecto da terceira pessoa é '_le_' no singular e '_les_' no plural (em português _'lhe/lhes_'), mas acontece que quando o pronome directo (_'lo_') e o pronome indirecto da terceira pessoa (_'le/les'_) estão presentes no mesmo verbo, o pronome indirecto _'le/les_' adquire a forma '_se_' (exemplo '_decírselo_'='_decir'+ 'le'+ 'lo', em que 'le' _passa a_ 'se')_. Portanto

'_Le voy a decir a mi mamá_' = '_Vou dizer à minha mãe_' e
_'Se lo voy a decir a mi mamá' , ou seja 'le lo voy a decir a mi mamá' _em que_ 'le'_ se converte em_ 'se'= 'Vou dizê-*lo* à minha mãe'
_
P.S. A frase que citou está certa, sim, mas não é específica de Espanha.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Aaaa sim, no caso esse ''Lo'' é C.D  ( a coisa )    acho que já entendi, eu pensei que esse Lo se referia a pessoa '' Le ''


' Se las quiero ver '' = Quero ver elas , a pessoa pode responder , Puede verlas o las puede ver .

Tengo mucho dinero se lo voy a dar a otro , no lo mereces . '' Déselo a quien quiere , no me importa a quien va a dar' 


Te dei essas duas frases , qual delas está correta ?


----------



## Carfer

LuanBrasileño said:


> Aaaa sim, no caso esse ''Lo'' é C.D  ( a coisa )    acho que já entendi, eu pensei que esse Lo se referia a pessoa '' Le ''
> 
> 
> ' Se las quiero ver '' = Quero ver elas , a pessoa pode responder , Puede verlas o las puede ver .
> 
> Tengo mucho dinero se lo voy a dar a otro , no lo mereces . '' Déselo a quien quiere , no me importa a quien va a dar'
> 
> 
> Te dei essas duas frases , qual delas está correta ?



Mas em _'Quero ver elas_' ou, como diríamos cá deste lado, '_Quero vê-las_', não há nenhum objecto indirecto (ou complemento indirecto, se quiser e como eu também aprendi). Portanto, não pode dizer _'Se las quiero ver_', isso, dito assim, não faz sentido.
_'Tengo mucho dinero se lo voy a dar a otro , no lo mereces_' - Está correcta
'_Déselo a quien quier*a* , no me importa a quien *se lo *va a dar_' ou '_Dáselo a quien quier*as* , no me importa a quien *se lo *vas a dar'_ (para o tratamento por tu)


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Bem, foi o que eu pensei  '' Se las quiero ver ''    mas eu interprei errado , vamos supor que tenha muitas pessoas feridas  dentro de uma casa e eu sou um médico e digo '' puedo verlas ''  no sentido de , posso vê-las ?   ou '' Se las puede  ver '' no sentido de '' Pode ver elas ? 


Se las puede ver , seria no sentido de, se é permito ver elas ( las personas ) 

?

No caso suponhamos que tenha uma fala assim  :  '' Tengo mucho dinero y te lo voy dar ''    Dámelo , lo necesito .  Es correcto ?


----------



## Cainejo

Em Espanha são boas: 
''Tengo mucho dinero y te lo voy dar –Dámelo, lo necesito"
"Tengo mucho dinero se lo voy a dar a otro , no lo mereces"
''Se las quiero ver'' (las piernas, por exemplo)
"las quiero ver" (a elas)
''Le voy a decir a mi mamá un secreto''
''Se lo voy a decir a mi mamá''
'' tengo un secreto, se lo voy a decir a mi papá"="tengo un secreto, voy* a *decírselo a mi papá"


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Se las quiero ( a elas )   não entendi com exemplo de baixo e esse aqui

'' Las quiero ver   ''  Quero ver as pessoas '' Las quiero ver ?


----------



## Cainejo

Se queres ver as pessoas (homens e mulheres): "les quiero ver", "quiero verles". Se são só mulheres "las quiero ver", "quiero verlas".

"Se las quiero" é outra coisa. Por exemplo "X tiene las piernas bonitas, –Se las quiero ver"


----------



## LuanBrasileño

No brasil eu diria , quero ver elas , como se fosse tudo mulher mas no caso estou falando das pessoas ,  E as pessoas estão bem ? quero ver elas   

En este caso en español seria , Y las personas están bien ?  Quiero verles  !  ???


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Se eu quero dizer , colocarei comida  para os pássaros , Pondré comida a los pájaros   ?  e para o passáro ( singular ) pondré comida al pájaro ?


----------



## Gamen

LuanBrasileño said:


> No brasil eu diria , quero ver elas , como se fosse tudo mulher mas no caso estou falando das pessoas ,  E as pessoas estão bem ? quero ver elas
> 
> En este caso en español seria , Y las personas están bien ?  Quiero verles  !  ??? Quiero verlas. (referencia: las personas)


Quiero ver a los hombres. Quiero verlos.



LuanBrasileño said:


> Se eu quero dizer , colocarei comida  para os pássaros , Pondré comida a los pájaros   ?  e para o passáro ( singular ) pondré comida al pájaro ?


----------

